# please how can I block p2p



## rugal14 (Oct 28, 2009)

please how can I block p2p is that I is causing roughly problems


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2009)

You might want to give us a little more information. Mainly on how your network is setup.

Short and quick solution? Block *all* direct internet access from your workstations. If they need web access, configure a proxy and force everything through it.


----------



## rugal14 (Oct 29, 2009)

I am configuring a squid proxy, I want to do is to block p2p and squid with the natd not closing all the ports, you can block with the squid?


----------

